# PLEASE HELP!



## detra25 (Dec 8, 2009)

hey all my hatchling tegu from bobby at varnyard just woke up from his hibernation and i noticed that there is somthing black in his ear 
the ear itself looks dry and flaky with what appears to be a very small piece of cypress mulch loged in it

please can anyone help me? hes my favorite out of all my pets and i dont want hm to go deaf.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 8, 2009)

he wont go deaf detra... dont panic. are you able to post a pic or 2 so we can figure out what we can do?


----------



## detra25 (Dec 8, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/ww307/detra25/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/ww307/detra25/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## detra25 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 8, 2009)

i would almost let it be and see if when it becomes more active if it may come out on its own. maybe in some baths or two. i have never had that so im not sure but i dont see it being a big deal yet.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can could you please post another picture up close ? it's kind of hard to see in this photo. Thank you.


----------



## detra25 (Dec 9, 2009)

ok ill gety one up as soon as i can
also i accidentaly woke him up fro hibernation
is that a bad thing?


----------



## detra25 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh and btw he has itin both ears


----------



## detra25 (Dec 9, 2009)

i just very gently used a warm soaked q tip to dab at his ear and i gave him a bath
the picture i gave yuo is from before hibernation so i guess i never notived but i think i got him this way
what scares me is that i have really ever seen beardie ears and tegu ears are totally different


----------



## skippy (Dec 9, 2009)

are you positive it's not part of the ear itself? do you have a better closeup pic of the ear?


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 9, 2009)

Tegus dig all the time so im sure thier somewhat used to getting dirt in thier ears so like mr.tegu said I would just leave it be. Do baths and what not. Be careful tampering with thier ears. Reptile ears are very sensative and fragile.


----------



## detra25 (Dec 12, 2009)

he is pretty skinny from just waking up and he wont eat
does anyone have any suggestions on how i can get him to eat


----------

